# Carbon County Fair, Palmerton, Pa Aug. 11-15, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry for the short notice, this one always sneaks up on me. The Carbon County fair is a small country fair with good food, and an antique tractor pull on Friday, Aug. 13. No huge crowds, a nice family oriented venue. Here is a link:

http://www.carboncountyfair.com/


----------

